# Anyone Running Their Dust Collection Piping Under the Floor? (Repost of previous Question)



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

Guys,

I posted this question in March and got a significant number of replies-thank you for them.

However, most of the replies completely missed the important part of the question-and assumed the duct work for dust collection would be in a slab.

Here's what I originally put in the first version of this question- * Since I'm working from a blank page, the shop will have a crawl space for mechanicals (i.e. plumbing, electric). The crawl space will be deep enough to run dust collection duct work i.e. 2.5-3 ft high.*

Hopefully, clarifying this point will help get the responses I was looking for, namely-
1) have you run your dust collection duct work under the workshop floor? and,
2) any advice if you have.

I want to avoid the "cluttered" look that ceiling and wall-mounted pipes for dust collection result in.

Thanks in advance for the help.
Gerry


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerry,
If my memory serves me correctly, my high school dust collection ran through the floor. I do not recall of ever hearing there was an issue.
One thought that comes to mind, consider "clean outs" at the end of your runs just in case.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

And maybe a couple extra y fittings added at strategic points, mid run, in case of a clog. I have a short run under the slab to my TS. It is great, no flex to trip over. I also have a 120v and a 240v receptacle in the floor, in a proper floor box. It is actually a combination device, with both receptacles on a single yoke. So no cord hazzard either. In fact, being an electrician, I also ran 3/4" conduits under to floor to feed most of my receptacles in the walls. With a crawl, you could also run most of your electrical below.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine is all under the floor and in a crawl space. I linked my blog on it in your first post. Did you look at it?
Not criticizing, just curious.


----------

